# Under hardwood floor wiring



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

They want an outlet in the middle of the floor. It's a condo with concrete floors, so no cutting. They are going to put in hardwood floors. 

I was thinking under carpet (flat cable) from an existing rec. to the new location. Not sure if it's cost effective. The run is only about 10' and it's for a table lamp. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

If they are installing a true hardwood floor and not an engineered floor (glued down or floating) then they will have to install some sort of subfloor to nail the hardwood strips to. You could probably sneak an MC between the sleepers.

If it is an engineered hardwood that glues direct to the concrete then I'm completely out of ideas.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Service Call said:


> They want an outlet in the middle of the floor. It's a condo with concrete floors, so no cutting. They are going to put in hardwood floors.
> 
> I was thinking under carpet (flat cable) from an existing rec. to the new location. Not sure if it's cost effective. The run is only about 10' and it's for a table lamp.
> 
> Any other ideas?


Install 3/4 hardwood flooring, have the carpenter router out a groove on the under side of wood. Install armoured cable and a wiremold floor monument. I don't like the idea of FCC cable under a hardwood floor...usually in condos they require the use of some kind of sound deadening material between slab and floor, that might buy you an extra 1/4 inch.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

It's engineered flooring but it's floating.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You can't always get what you want.


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

Flat conductor cable is restricted to use under carpet squares in commercial facilities only


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Service Call said:


> They want an outlet in the middle of the floor. It's a condo with concrete floors, so no cutting. They are going to put in hardwood floors.
> 
> I was thinking under carpet (flat cable) from an existing rec. to the new location. Not sure if it's cost effective. The run is only about 10' and it's for a table lamp.
> 
> Any other ideas?


No way,
It's only for carpet squares. I have done these and just chipped out a channel in the floor and used EMT.
It's no big deal and you can do 10 or more feet in an hour with no problem.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

big vic said:


> Flat conductor cable is restricted to use under carpet squares in commercial facilities only


That makes sense. Thanks. Although I've done it, it was in a commercial building under carpet. That rules that out. I may have to call the installers to see if they can cut a groove for 12/2 MC.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't understand why you cant cut the concrete 

theyre putting in hardwood so whats the problem?


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Just cut the concrete.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

jrannis said:


> No way, It's only for carpet squares. I have done these and just chipped out a channel in the floor and used EMT. It's no big deal and you can do 10 or more feet in an hour with no problem.


This is a 15 story condo. I'm not cutting any concrete w/o engineered approval.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

big vic said:


> Flat conductor cable is restricted to use under carpet squares in commercial facilities only



I was going to say FCC, but I don't know enough about it. Now I do.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Service Call said:


> This is a 15 story condo. I'm not cutting any concrete w/o engineered approval.


Chip a groove in the concrete. I wouldn't think twice about it...as I highly doubt that the floor is anyway structural in a 15 story building. 

Just my opinion but don't do anything you aren't comfortable with.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree a little cut would not do any harm. But I know my luck and the day after I do anything the downstairs neighbor will develop a crack in her ceiling.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

in a suspended slab, cutting a groove could detrimentally affect the structure. tradesman should never consider channeling a groove like that without consulting the building engineer on record or approved plans.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wildleg said:


> in a suspended slab, cutting a groove could detrimentally affect the structure. tradesman should never consider channeling a groove like that without consulting the building engineer on record or approved plans.


That's what I would tell the customer. Another thing to consider is that a trench in the subfloor will eventually telegraph to the surface of the engineered flooring unless the trench is properly filled and leveled.

This is one instance where I would discourage the customer.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Service Call said:


> That makes sense. Thanks. Although I've done it, it was in a commercial building under carpet. That rules that out. I may have to call the installers to see if they can cut a groove for 12/2 MC.


I'm not so sure about embedding MC in masonry. Maybe check that out.
EMT is the sure thing.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

I did it in a condo last year for an island outlet . Just took my grinder with diamond blade and made two angles cuts almost forming a triangle , slipped in some pvc and skimmed over it with concrete patch . The floor was 10 inches thick with steel plating underneath. The ceilings in the units were dropped 3-4 feet from ceiling and sheetrocked so no chance if cracking in my situation , but yours could be different . Good luck


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

So what happens when you blindly start cutting a slab and cut through a post tension cable?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

walkerj said:


> So what happens when you blindly start cutting a slab and cut through a post tension cable?


I've heard those cables don't do anything anyway


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> I've heard those cables don't do anything anyway


They do something when they get cut.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I think if you get busted cutting a groove into the concrete without approval you are in for big trouble! Very easy for someone to complain about noise.


----------



## Darenlibby (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes Now-a-days as the wireless connections are been done because it looks good. So, many of the connections are been under the carpets also. But its important to build these connections properly. To know more about it view herehttp://www.icustomfloor.com.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I wouldn't be notching the concrete either.

Also like one condo I look after they might have underfloor heating embedded in the floor. Messy if you cut that water line.

Tell them a battery operated LED table lamp.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Daren, you spamming the site?


----------

